# Oh no another P&H cube - this one is different :)



## Radik (17 Aug 2011)

As per subject joining P&H mania. I was trying to make something unusual so hope you guys like it. Tastes are always different but I enjoy it. I was watching 1 week bare scape and never got unpleasant for me so I decided to keep it.

It is not yet finished and I plan something different for the background like pogostmon erectus when I move Co2 from other tank. There is also sort of stringy moss growing 2cm long so takes while to show. Not sure of Fern maybe I keep it maybe not. When it gets too big it may go out. 

For the foreground I will plant some HC around the rock and minirose moss (big pad) fissidens (small pad)

So far this is 2 weeks old and maturing for CRS shrimps.

Only 2 things are different:
1. Eden 501 nano filter for shimp sake and safety with steel mesh strainer on inlet pipe
2. DIY LED as standard 11W is too weak. 4x CREE XP-G LED running on 700mA. Build cost around 30,-.
    Reusing some parts from China made 11W clamp light for 8,-. Full PAR readings below.

bare scape




scape 2 weeks old



DIY LED




PAR readings of popular P@H cube 11W light and my DIY light fixture to compare.

Quite crappy light now I am using it on Clear seal 14L nano, where it is pretty OK. 11W Par 18




500mA Driver setup PAR 48 - roughly 6W




700mA Driver setup PAR 65 rougly 8W




could go to 1500mA (16W) where PAR readings could be easily doubled but I think it is not necessary. also thinking of another 4000 Kelvin LED for different coloration but not sure yet.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

*Oh no another P&H cube - this one is different *

Looks really nice. 

Would be too much to ask for the part list you used to build the led lights? The driver, how many lights would it be able to run? 




---
- .


----------



## Radik (18 Aug 2011)

part list:

Heatsink 8*12*4cm- Ebay 3.50 (I've got 2 for 7) - shop price 10 - 3x cooler than my aquaray
LED driver OSRAM Optotronic constant current 700mA OT18/200 dimmable - Ebay 4.50 (got 2 for 9) - shop price 30
4x XP-G Daylight 19.00 from Ledrise.com
5x5 cm thermal adhesive pad 3.00 I used 4x1cm only to glue LEDs

Arm and clamp is from old china made lamp for 8.00 - Ebay, but any goose neck wire would work if you can get some clamp on glass

Then I had to buy soldering Iron for 6.00, soldering wire + some wires total 4.00


----------



## GillesF (18 Aug 2011)

Radik, are you able to obtain a professional PAR meter from someone and compare the results to those of the Seneye?


----------



## Radik (18 Aug 2011)

I do not know anybody with Pro PAR meter unfortunately. I am in London so if anybody around let me know.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

*Oh no another P&H cube - this one is different *

Many thanks for sharing the lust details, I will try to make one for myself. Something 60 by 20cm. I am glad that it is dimable.

About the pro PAR meter I am sure that seneye would have tested the par sensor. 



---
- .


----------



## GillesF (18 Aug 2011)

Yes, but for such a low price I want to know how precise it is   
I know that there's a formula to calculate the PAR based on Lux so maybe they are using that (not so precise) formula instead of a "real" PAR meter.


----------



## Skatersav (25 Nov 2011)

Lighting can be so expensive.  It's the one thing I feel really aggrieved about in the hobby because I just don't get why it has to be so pricey.  This is AWESOME.  I'm totally going to have a go at making this myself.  I love this site.  UKAPS rocks.


----------

